# Blacktip shark



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

I caught a blacktip tonight any suggestion on how to prepare it, I gut and bleed it as soon as I caught it now setting in tons of ice and water, plan is to cook tomorow, has anyone ever smoked it?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I filleted it, blackened it and it was delicious.


----------

